# Baby geese



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Saw the first Canada goslings yesterday. 5 tiny fluff balls. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I haven't seen any yet, but I have been in a field with geese in them since Thursday.


----------

